# Comment formater un eMac G4 et installer OS X



## COYOTE2 (6 Février 2014)

voila je suis newbie sur Mac et j'ai recupere un vieil eMac  
cpu 700 Mhz Power PC 
ram 128 Mo 
DD 40 Go 
Dessus est installe un logiciel professionnel qui se lance et empeche l'acces aux autres fonctions du Mac 
je voudrais formater ce Mac et reinstaller Mac OS 9.2.1 puis Mac OS X 
Comment faire ? 
Pour moi c'est une grande decouverte , je suis tres PC....... , mais je veux m'initier au monde Mac 

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Karmalolo (6 Février 2014)

Mettre le CD os 9 dans le lecteur, démarrer avec la touche C enfoncée pour démarrer sur le CD
Dans la barre des menus, chercher Utilitaires (de mémoire)
Utilitaire de disque / formater en HFS+
Puis commencer l'installation


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2014)

Karmalolo a dit:


> Mettre le CD os 9 dans le lecteur, démarrer avec la touche C enfoncée pour démarrer sur le CD
> Dans la barre des menus, chercher Utilitaires (de mémoire)
> Utilitaire de disque / formater en HFS+
> Puis commencer l'installation



Peut-être  Il existait, du temps du système 7.5, un logiciel qui s'installait sur le boot secteur du disque dur et était lancé depuis la PRam du Mac, on ne pouvait pas le neutraliser aussi facilement, d'autant qu'il bloquait aussi le zap de la dite PRam. Je pense qu'il a continué d'exister au moins jusqu'à OS 9.2.2



COYOTE2 a dit:


> Dessus est installe un logiciel professionnel qui se lance et empeche l'acces aux autres fonctions du Mac



Quel logiciel ? Est-ce que si tu démarres le Mac avec une touche "maj" enfoncée, il se lance quand-même ?


----------



## COYOTE2 (6 Février 2014)

Bon ça se complique......
En fait les cd que j'ai récupéré ne semblent pas contenir 9.2.2
Je n'ai que OS X  en fait or la j'ai un message d'alerte qui me dit de mettre à jour D'ABORD le bios......
Moi j'ai 9.2.2 d'installe 
Y a il un moyen de récupérer ce bios et ou avec un Pc
Et ensuite comment faire la mise à jour ?
Je galère ........
Aidez moi help !!!!!!!


----------



## Karmalolo (6 Février 2014)

Tu ne feras pas tourner osX sur cet eMac avec 128Mo de RAM


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2014)

Karmalolo a dit:


> Tu ne feras pas tourner osX sur cet eMac avec 128Mo de RAM



Mais si, c'est ce que j'avais sur mon iMac G4/700 lorsque je l'ai acheté, début 2003. Bien sûr, il devra se contenter de Jaguar (Mac OS X 10.2.8 &#8230; En théorie, Mac OS X 10.3, et même 10.4 tourneraient sur cette machine, mais là, faudrait ajouter de la Ram, au moins 512 Mo pour 10.3, et 768 Mo mini pour Tiger, mais 1 Go serait mieux pour ce dernier), et oublier internet (ou alors en ethernet, et sur des sites pas trop gourmands), mais ça lui donnera une idée du "look and feel" de Mac OS X, ce qui semble être son objectif.


----------



## claude72 (7 Février 2014)

COYOTE2 a dit:


> ... mettre à jour D'ABORD le bios......


Il n'y a pas de BIOS sur un Mac !... c'est un *firmware.

*Les mises à jour firmware se trouvent tout simplement sur le site Apple, et tu peux aller les chercher avcec un PC. Ensuite il suffit de suivre à la lettre la procédure indiquée.


----------



## COYOTE2 (8 Février 2014)

claude72 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de BIOS sur un Mac !... c'est un *firmware.
> 
> *Les mises à jour firmware se trouvent tout simplement sur le site Apple, et tu peux aller les chercher avcec un PC. Ensuite il suffit de suivre à la lettre la procédure indiquée.



Ok pour la boulette c'est noté   !!!!

Bon finalement je viens de passer a 10.2
Cest qd meme plus convivial que 9.2.2 il n'y a pas photo 
Et ca ne rame pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2014)

claude72 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de BIOS sur un Mac !... c'est un *firmware.*


*

Oui  Mais non  Sur un Mac PPC, ce n'est pas "un firmware", c'est "Open Firmware" (avec les majuscules qui vont bien). Open Firmware est le firmware de la plate-forme CHRP, mis au point par Sun, et utilisé  Entre autres, par les Macintosh à base de processeurs PowerPC. Rien à voir avec le bios d'un PC, Open Firmware est un véritable environnement de programmation, et il permet de faire beaucoup de choses dont le bios d'un PC, ou un "simple firmware" sont incapables.

Par exemple, Open Firmware permet de faire démarrer un Mac PPC sur un disque USB, ce qui n'est pas rien, mais ne représente qu'une infime partie de ce dont il est capable. *


----------



## claude72 (9 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui &#8230; Mais non &#8230; Sur un Mac PPC, ce n'est pas "un firmware", c'est "*Open Firmware*" (avec les majuscules qui vont bien).
> (...)
> Rien à voir avec le bios d'un PC...


La page que tu donnes en lien commence par cette phrase : 

"_L'*Open Firmware* est un firmware (logiciel informatique qui permet de charger le système d'exploitation)..._"

... et continue par :

"_Sur ce type de machine l'*Open Firmware* remplit plus ou moins les mêmes fonctions que le BIOS des PCs._"

Donc, ton "_Oui &#8230; Mais non &#8230;_" est peut-être un peu exagéré, et serait plutôt "_Oui &#8230; Mais plus précisément&#8230;_" 

Et donc, merci pour cette précision


----------

